# Bikini MOdel Mallory (Hooters Girl) Semi NWS



## RobsPics (May 10, 2007)

Mallory is in the 2010 Hooters Calender (November). She also really does work at Hooters so you can stop by and say hi!


----------



## nanette (Oct 15, 2009)

those are so fake. 10k can get me a set of those too


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

nanette said:


> those are so fake. 10k can get me a set of those too


Yeah. So? :dunno:


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

'Cane said:


> Yeah. So? :dunno:


I think she is hinting that we should start a fundraiser.


----------



## nanette (Oct 15, 2009)

:rofl: ^^^

:thumbup:


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

Robsa said:


> I think she is hinting that we should start a fundraiser.


I'll start with $100.00 donation, but we need to see pre and post pics.


----------

